# Frags vs Krak on Infantry (M/TEQ)



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello esteemed Heretics!

I come today with a question I hope someone may help me with. 5 Missile Launchers firing at 5 Terminators or 5/10 Space Marines, which would be more effective - the 2+ wound of the Krak, or forcing as many saves as possible with the Frag Missiles?

Thankyou in advance!

Bayonet


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

vs termies as long as you can cover 3 models with a small blast the frag ammo is better (you just need to hit with 2 shots to do 6 wounds>> 3 armor saves = 3 out of 5 hits/wounds with the krak ammo)
vs MeQ i think it depends on a few things:
Unit in cover AND in round formation >>> frag missiles
Unit out of cover OR lined up at 2'' from each other >>> krak missiles

another thing to notice is that with frag missiles you can sometimes snipe out a sarge/special weap due to wound allocation, you shouldnt rely on it happening when you need it tough  it's just a little smile when it happens

i used the HO calculator and got those results:

unsaved wounds for 5 krak missiles vs MeQs >> 2.778
frag hits needed to cause the same unsaved wounds >> 16,5 >> 4 to 5 with each blast >> use krak ammos

unsaved wounds for 5 krak missiles vs MeQs in cover >> 1.389
frag hits needed to cause the same unsaved wounds >> 8 >> less then 2 with each blast >> use frag unless there's some really blast unfriendly deployment


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You can use Heresy's own combat calculator such such things for example





> *Shooting*
> 
> *Long Fangs - Krak vs Terminators*
> 
> ...


Not so hot at all

Frag hitting 2 models with each Blast 





> *Shooting*
> 
> *Long Fangs - Frag vs Terminators*
> 
> ...


and frag hitting 3





> *Shooting*
> 
> *Long Fangs - Frag vs Terminators*
> 
> ...


So assuming your scatters aren't wacky and you can hit 3 models with each frag then frag.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Just to stir things up I'll advise you use different ammo depending on what Marines they are. Blood Angels are better dealt with using Krak, because of the ID'ing properties (Frag Missiles bounce off of FnP).

Midnight


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

krak missiles all day long unless the marines/termies are grouped together like they deep struck


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with midnightsun. Frag is a huge waste of time on plague marines too.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

plague marines still get FNP as they are T5 so yes, frag are a waste of time, but krak are still giving PM's a save.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

clever handle said:


> plague marines still get FNP as they are T5 so yes, frag are a waste of time, but krak are still giving PM's a save.


how?... since plague marines are T4(5) kraks sill insta-kill them. no T(5), no FNP, no armor save...nothing but going to ground or cover.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

clever handle said:


> plague marines still get FNP as they are T5 so yes, frag are a waste of time, but krak are still giving PM's a save.


They don't get any FNP with Krak missiles my good man

What you may be thinking about is FNP with a 3+ armour save, taking a wound from an Ap3 weapon. In that case, they don't get FNP either, due to instant death

Basically, Plague Marines don't get the following against Krak Missile's:
-FNP, cause S8 still causes Instant Death against T4(5). No FNP for instant death wounds
-An armour save


----------



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

Excuse me can i ask you a question?

Aginst frag missile's is allow a cover save?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes you get cover saves against Frag Missiles.


----------



## Drakken (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok thank you Aramoro!


----------

